# usa trains streamliner cars



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

do these have similar handling characteristics to the aristo heavyweights? will they survive 8' and r5 turnouts ok or am I asking for trouble. I see they are a couple of inches longer than the heavyweight.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They may make it around 8' but won't look good doing it. These cars are about 3' long.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And if you have any S curves with your 8' curves you may have issues.

You seem to be picking all the longest cars, the Aristo HW, USAT streamliners... I'm afraid your next post may be USAT auto racks, and a Big Boy.. 

Greg


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

im in the process of laying out my parallel curves and I have it so that the heavyweights will pass each other without hitting, but I love the look of those streamliners so much I fear that one day I will buckle and buy a couple. so im basically trying to plan that scenario best I can. they will be relegated to exiting the stub end and just transiting the mainline which is all 8' with some easement here and there. I don't think they will be going to any staging area etc. I saw they were about 3 inch longer then the heavyweights, but it looked like that extra length was mostly on the overhang between the truck and the car ends. so this kind of led me to as if the truck spacing is similar to the heavyweights which seems to be ok on what I have, they may act like them. I will probably pick up one and do the best thing which is to actually test it on the curves physically.
as far as the autoracks etc etc... don't worry. I wont be using extra pixels to waste a post on those ! they are all similar dimension. would love to have some of those, but they would never make it to my freight areas.

oh , and the big boy will be relegated to a straight line bump- and - go hahahaha


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are two USAt streamliners entering a 10' diameter curve. The car on the left is fully on the curve and the one on the right is on the straight leading into the curve.









Looking down on a coach on the 10' curve.











USAt SD70mac and streamliner on 10' curve.










I just wish that when I made my layout in 1994, I had used larger diameter curves.

The SD70 will pull a freight car with truck mounted couplers off the track upon entering the curves. I need to have a car with body mounted couplers after the engine.

Chuck


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

wow, yeah I guess I will have to use any future purchase of those cars as museum shelf pieces! I can believe that little extra length has such a drastic effect


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Domer

If it isn't too late, can you go to 10' diameter or larger? It makes a world of difference in what you can and can't run.

Chuck


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

chuck n said:


> Domer
> 
> If it isn't too late, can you go to 10' diameter or larger? It makes a world of difference in what you can and can't run.
> 
> Chuck


ha, isn't that always the problem... when I was initially "surveying" my basement , I was pushing for 10' which I can achieve on one end of the dogbone, nut the other end will be a bit tighter due to the fact I have to conserve some space for our "crapola"


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

One end will help.

Understand your concern.

Chuck


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*USAT Streamliners on 8 foot Dia. Track*

By body mounting centerset Kadee 906 assemblies (using to advantage their inherent spring tension couplers) when specifically located using a custom made plate, the USAT streamliner cars can operate on a 8 foot diameter track. 










On a layout, it's preferable to use 10 foot or greater diameter track. A layout should, also, include a straight transitional track section (ideally about the length of a car) between directional changes (e.g. "S" bends). On sharper curves transitioning to straights, it's best to ease into and out using a larger diameter track section. My layout has 10 foot diameter track and includes straight sections between "S" bends and some easement curves.

For full detail info., see "Vignette" hosted for me by Greg E. on his Web site: 
"*USA Trains Streamliner & Kadee 906 Centerset Couplers*"

-Ted


----------

